# * help plz * water level alarm circuit



## hossain (11 مايو 2006)

في البداية ارحب بالجميع واتمنى انا القى ما اريد في هذا الملتقى الرائع

فارجوا المساعدة بافادتي على معلومات لعمل بحث على هذه الدائرة وهي water level alarm


ولكم جزيل التحية ...


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 مايو 2006)

*إليك طلبك*






أخي الكريم أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وعلى الأخص في قسم ميكاترونكس
بخصوص طلبك, فالرسمة التالية توضح تركيب الدائرة المطلوبة, وذلك عن طريق توفير مصدر جهد بسيط Vcc=1.5 Volt, بعندما يشعر الحساس Sensor بوجود مياه, بالتالي ستقوم الدائرة بالتوصيل, وهذا هو شكل الدائرة المطلوبة




أرجوا أن تكون الصورة واضحة
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## hossain (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا مشرفنا العزيز على تلبية طلبي


----------

